# Casio EX-ZR100 Compact Camera



## Region3 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been toying with the idea of getting a camera to record my swing for a while, so when I finally decided to pull the trigger I followed most of the others on here by going Casio.
I thought I'd go for the latest offering though as most others seem to have FC or FH models, and according to the Casio website there is the model I bought and a slightly cheaper EX-ZR10.

I specifically wanted a compact because I'm a lazy so-and-so and knew I wouldn't have been bothered to keep faffing about in and out of my bag during a round so wanted something that would fit into my back pocket.
This camera just about fits the bill in that department. It's a little thicker than ideal for a back pocket, but I guess that lens and all the technology has to go somewhere.

The main thing that jumps out at you when you read about its' features is speed.

As well as the high speed video recording (240fps, 480fps, 1000fps) and high speed picture taking (up to 40fps), you can also perform both of those with the equivalent of sky+.

What that means is that when you half press the shutter the camera starts recording/shooting images into a temporary internal buffer memory, and when you fully press the shutter button the last x pictures or x seconds of video is added to what you are about to take. This means that using that feature you'll never miss the action by a split second as used to be the case.

The camera also uses the high speed capability and some software trickery to accomplish other tasks as well. For example with a subject in shadows against a bright background the camera can take multiple pictures and combine the best exposed parts from each one to create a new picture.

Photography isn't one of my hobbies so I haven't got a great gallery of pics to show you, but there are a few examples below.

Me on the range.

[video=youtube;80ZkyQm36RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80ZkyQm36RA[/video]


Using the 12x optical zoom and manual settings.





The left hand one below is just a plain picture out of an office window. The right hand one is from more or less the same place but taken with a feature that Casio call HDR Art.






The above left picture you can see a church right in the middle. The below picture is taken from the same place but zoomed in.





The next 2 were taken when it was quite dark late in the afternoon.
I thought the left hand one wasn't too bad for light since it was on auto and hand-held, but the right hand one was taken just after but with the multiple exposure software compensation thingamajig.






Using the macro on the case that came free with it.





The first tee at my place, normal then zoomed in.






From near the 15th tee.





My favourite drive on the course. (NOT!!)





Casio set the RRP at about Â£240 which I don't think is unfair, but I got it from Ebuyer at just under Â£160 with a free case and free 4GB SD card.

So far, I'm very impressed with it and would happily recommend it.


----------



## richy (Jan 20, 2012)

Quality write up and excellent examples. 

Gonna get myself one of these I think


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Even before your review, I read a previous posted where you mentioned the ebuyer deal, and have bought the same. So far, dead impressed. I'm not into photography that much, but this camera does way more than I will ever need. Thanks for doing the research though, saved me the bother.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dodgy swing though Gary.:lol:


----------



## Region3 (Jan 20, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Dodgy swing though Gary.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

I'm in a period of 'flux', much the same as yourself.  


The only slight criticism I have is that the buttons are quite easy to accidentally press. I hurriedly went to get a pic before I teed off on a hole and didn't realise I'd pressed the HS button, and got about 20 almost identical photos of ducks standing on a frozen lake.

It also turned on a couple of times while it was in my back pocket, but I've turned off the feature where the record or play buttons will power it on and I think that will have solved it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I'm in a period of 'flux'
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me of when Margaret Thatcher visited the Panasonic factory in Japan on a trade visit.
She innocently asked a young girl who was soldering the wiring together what she used a flux.
"Plix" she said.


----------

